# بتسمع اية فى عربيتك



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول

طبعا بمصر 
ممكن مشوار 10 دقائق بالعربية  يستغرق نصف ساعة 
لو المرور ماشى والدنيا فاضية 


فياترى هذا الوقت 

بتسمع فية اية 

كمثال هبدا بنفسى 
كنت بسمع موسيقى العبقرى المتجدد ينى 
وجيتارات الحياة الافضل 
حاليا نزلت كل تراتيل زياد شحاتة mp 


رايكم شباب 

طبعا اللى مش معاة عربية ما يهربش 
بتسمع اية على ال mp
او الايبود


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2010)

*



شكرا للأفكار الحلوه الرب يباركك



أنا بحب الترانيم القديمه .... وكل شيئ 



لـــــ


( فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوز )​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2010)

مبدئياً بسمع فيروز

لانها دوبل فاس 

يعني عندها اغاني حلوة

وتراتيلها  رائعة بصوة ولا اجمل..

اشهر من ان تعرف...


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 فبراير 2010)

*انا عن نفسى بحب ترانيم كتيرة بسمعها على الموبايل او الام بى 
بسمع فاديا وزياد شحاتة وفيفيان السودانية وترانيم كتيرة حلوة*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للأفكار الحلوه الرب يباركك*​
> 
> 
> *أنا بحب الترانيم القديمه .... وكل شيئ *​
> ...


 
:download:
اختيار رائع 
فيروز كان عندى لها شرائط 
بوظتها من كتر ما سمعتها 
صوت ملائكى فعلا 

والتراتيل القديمة اصيلة فعلا 
شكرا ا النهيسى  لمشاركتك الرائعة دائما


----------



## vetaa (21 فبراير 2010)

*انا مش عندى عربيه
هاتيلى عربيه واسمع اللى انتى عايزاة
هههه

على الام بى ثرى بقى
ترانيم كتير لكن اكتر اللى بحبهم فاديا وزياد 
واغلب الترانيم الهاديه والحزاينى
وبطلت اغانى تبت هههههه

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2010)

*فاديا بزى + فيروز + أيرينى أبو جابر + مريم بطرس + ماهر فايز + سركيس + ليديا شديد
*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مبدئياً بسمع فيروز
> 
> لانها دوبل فاس
> 
> ...


 







فيروز دى حكاية 
بحس برهبة وروحانية وانا بسمعها 

حتى فى اغانيها 

مبدئيا بوظت كل شرائطها من كتر ما سمعتها 
وبعدين جة زياد شحادة 

اسرنى بصوتة القوى وعودة الشجى البهى 
بس هنزل فيروز بى ام 

تانى 

شكرا ملك الرومانس كليمو 
لمداخلتك المميزة دائما


----------



## Mason (24 فبراير 2010)

ثانكس  يا قمر على الفكرة الحلوة دى 
بحب الترانيم الحزينة جداااااااااااااا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 فبراير 2010)

بسمع اغاني هارد روك


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا عن نفسى بحب ترانيم كتيرة بسمعها على الموبايل او الام بى *
> 
> *بسمع فاديا وزياد شحاتة وفيفيان السودانية وترانيم كتيرة حلوة*​


 

:94:

اللة ذوقك حلو اوى ديدى 

نورتى بمشاركتك الحلوة


----------



## zama (25 فبراير 2010)

أنا بئى بحب أسمع موسيقى رومانسية بس لـ 
( yanni + motsart+ bethoven+zamfir ) ..

أنا مش بحب أسمع أى تراااااااااانيم نهائى لأنى تقريباً كرهتهم ..

البيت زهئونى 24 ساعة ctv و أخواتى بيعزموا الأساقفة فى بيتهم فى الأعيااد ..

التدين مش كدا ..

أنا مخنووووووووووووووووق أووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ..

شكراً ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 فبراير 2010)

*يا بختك*

*اومال المولود في بيت غير مسيحي و لا نصيب لاهله في النعمه و معرض للموت من اجل ايمانه يعمل ايه يا زاما*

*فكر تاني في حال العابرين المتنصرين و انت تعرف انت مولود في النعمه ازاي*

*انت معمد من طفولتك*

*انا اقول ايه*

*بس اهلك بيبالغوا شويه انا معاك لان ساعه لقلبك و ساعه لربك و انا بسمع اغاني و بشوف افلام عاديه  و بلعب جيتار*

*بس يا بختك اهلك فاتحين سي تي في و رجال دين عندكم في البيت اومال الي عيلته بتفتح الشعراوي غصبن عليه و لو اعترض يبقي كافر يعمل ايه*

*فكر فينا و انت عمرك ما تتخنق اطلاقا*

*بس رفه عن نفسك شويه بالموسيقي و الخروج و الافلام و انت ترتاح جدا لان الترفيه من ربنا برضه بس الترفيه الائق مش زي البعض*

*و ربنا يباركك يا سيدي و يبارك اهلك و اولاد المستقبل*

*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)

باسمع الحان معظم الوقت 
بس اوقات باغير واسمع قداسات او ترانيم على حسب المناسبه والمود
ميرسي على الموضوع


----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)

zama قال:


> أنا بئى بحب أسمع موسيقى رومانسية بس لـ
> ( yanni + motsart+ bethoven+zamfir ) ..
> 
> أنا مش بحب أسمع أى تراااااااااانيم نهائى لأنى تقريباً كرهتهم ..
> ...



عندك حق فعلا التدين الزيادة عن اللزوم بيخنق
حاول تدخل اوضتك واسمع حاجة تانيه مختلفه
ولو الاساقفه فى العيد مضايقينك ابعتهوملى 
عندى اوضة ضيافه للاساقفه بس ههههههههههه


----------



## +sano+ (11 أبريل 2013)

انا بقى مدمن حفله يانى 2006 تقريبا كل يوم لازم اشغلها ......... ودلوقتى بقيت مدمن ترانيم فريق المس ايدنا فريق تحفه بصراحه 
شكرا للموضوع المميز ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 أبريل 2013)

*.مفيش بتسمع أيه فى الميكروباص.​*


----------



## bent el noor (29 أبريل 2013)

الحان البصخة المقدسه 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههه

معنديش عربيه خاصه بيا لما يبقى عندى ابقى اجى اقولك 

من ناحيه السمع بسمع كل حاجه واى حاجه ههههههههههههه 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

اما بكون في حاله روحانية بسمع تأملات للبابا شنوده بتريحني كتير او القداس الحبشي بحبه خالص 

انما لو الغزاله رايقه وبسمع اغاني
بسمع جورج وسوف او نجاه او فيروز او ورده واحيانا ام كلثوم

موضوع جميل


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2015)

صوت قلبى وهو بيدق من كتر الرعب 
بحس كل اللى بيشوفنى بيشفق عليا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ontarian (21 يوليو 2015)

انا مش باسوق كتير وعادة باخد مواصلات بس عموماً باسمع اغاني Maroon 5 اليومين دول


----------



## ontarian (21 يوليو 2015)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *يا بختك*
> 
> *اومال المولود في بيت غير مسيحي و لا نصيب لاهله في النعمه و معرض للموت من اجل ايمانه يعمل ايه يا زاما*
> 
> ...



 ده انا نفسي ابطلهم سي تي في واخليهم يتفرجوا على اي حاجة تانية Fakss34
نفسي افهمهم ان الدنيا فيها حاجات اكتر من ان يعيدوا نفس الكلام المكرر والوعظات....ده غير ان سي تي في ماشية ف نفس الخط بتاع التطبيل ومش بتبعد عن السياسة...

بدل كده حد مثلاً يعرف الsimulation argument وان ازاي الquantum mechanics معناها ان ممكن الكون ده يكون كله مجرد computer simulation.....


----------



## geegoo (26 يوليو 2015)

ontarian قال:


> بدل كده حد مثلاً يعرف الsimulation argument وان ازاي الquantum mechanics معناها ان ممكن الكون ده يكون كله مجرد computer simulation.....



ما تفتح موضوع بيناقش او يعرض النظرية دي ..


----------



## ontarian (26 يوليو 2015)

geegoo قال:


> ما تفتح موضوع بيناقش او يعرض النظرية دي ..



مانا ماليش فتح مواضيع ف أقسام كتير


----------

